
New York University moves to implement racial segregation in student dorms - Reedx
https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2020/08/24/nyur-a24.html
======
greenyoda
It's annoying when the authors of an article can't be bothered to link to the
source that they're citing as the basis of their discussion.

Here it is:

 _Student-Led Task Force Calls for Black Housing on Campus_

[https://nyunews.com/news/2020/07/20/student-led-task-
force-c...](https://nyunews.com/news/2020/07/20/student-led-task-force-calls-
for-black-housing-on-campus)

------
geoah
The article starts off with the proposal of “Racial Themed Engagement
Communities” as place that people of a group can use as a safe space which
doesn’t sound far fetched. It then magically jumps on to a 2002 “race based
housing proposal” that from what I call tell wasn’t approved and uses that as
the title of the article. If they are trying to make a point other than a
sensationalised article I don’t get it.

~~~
greenyoda
The article in the NYU student newspaper[1] links to a change.org petition
entitled "NYU: Implement Black Student Housing":

[https://www.change.org/p/black-student-housing-at-
nyu](https://www.change.org/p/black-student-housing-at-nyu)

This seems to be recent, with the last signature 30 minutes ago.

The petition's first demand is for racially segregated housing: "Floors
completely comprised of Black-identifying students with Black Resident
Assistants"

The NYU administration at least claims to be considering the petition. From
the NYU newspaper:

> In an email to WSN, university spokesperson John Beckman addressed the
> petition.

> “We appreciate the petition authors’ position,” Beckman wrote. “Res Life
> staff have reached out to the authors of the petition to discuss how we
> might move forward with their goals. Given the COVID-related challenges to
> the student housing system for 2020-2021, these conversations would be
> aiming towards 2021-2022.”

[1] [https://nyunews.com/news/2020/07/20/student-led-task-
force-c...](https://nyunews.com/news/2020/07/20/student-led-task-force-calls-
for-black-housing-on-campus)

------
basicplus2
The Real story..

NYU: Implement Black Student Housing (petition)

[https://www.change.org/p/black-student-housing-at-
nyu](https://www.change.org/p/black-student-housing-at-nyu)

